# Serenata utilises social media to build an online buzz to a crescendo!



## stephcre8ive (Jun 29, 2010)

Cre8ive Wisdom, Dorset's strategic marketing and creative agency maintains its strong reputation for strategic social media and digital marketing services, by taking on The Classical Festival Company's Serenata Festival social media campaign.

The UK's first ever classical music festival that takes place on the August Bank Holiday weekend from the 26th-28th August in Kimmeridge, Dorset, brings together elements from a traditional classical music concert and wraps it up in a rock festival format. The festival has been shaped using a brand new element and concept, with five stages and top headline acts including the beautiful Katherine Jenkins, Russell Watson, Blake, Faryl Smith, Benjamin Grosvenor and Geoff Sewell.

Situated against the backdrop of the Jurassic Coast, Serenata will be taking place on the Isle of Purbeck, on a private site, set to be the event of the summer. The main stage will fall away to expose the beautiful ocean where festival goers will be able to gaze at the beautiful sunset whilst serenaded by the sweet sound of classical music from some of the UK's top acts.

As part of the festival's social media campaign, Cre8ive Wisdom has created Facebook Pages, YouTube content, daily blog posts, forum updates and website articles dedicated to the festival. Fans and followers alike are able to keep up to date on recent developments on the festival, links to relevant articles, access to photos, links to the blog site, competitions and the opportunity to participate in discussions relating to the festival.

In addition to this, Cre8ive Wisdom has been regularly 'tweeting' about the festival with links to press coverage, photographs, competitions and blog articles, gaining more and more online media interest. As well as producing their own 'tweets', many celebrities who are involved in the festival have tweeted and 're-tweeted' Cre8ive Wisdom's posts, including those from Damien Hirst, Faryl Smith, Shlomo and Blake. Twitter activity has cultivated a huge and direct list of interested parties and has reached hundreds of thousands of people with news of the festival.

Cre8ive Wisdom Company WiseGuy Neil Armstrong said "As soon as we found out about Serenata, we wanted to get involved. Luckily we were approached to develop the social media part of the overall marketing programme, which has also led to taking over all of the digital media, online PR and the website for the festival, as well as local PR & marketing tactics. The impact of a well planned social media campaign has produced instant wins, as we spread the word of the festival, which will become an annual event. By engaging directly with potential festival goers and lovers of classical music, we have been able to grow the online awareness and create a social media buzz, which has in-turn led directly to ticket sales. The power of social media is coming of age and the results of the serenata campaign."

Serenata will be the perfect summer location for keen classical music lovers and those looking for a different kind of festival that creates a sense of elegance and occasion. 
To ensure that you don't miss out on what the Sunday Times recently termed one of the top 5 events to be seen at this summer (along with Monaco GP, Wimbledon, Glastonbury and the World Cup in Africa), you will have to act quickly to secure your tickets, which start at just £55.

To book, Telephone 02380 711834, or buy online at Ticketmaster

For more information, please go to the Serenata Festival website, or follow us on twitter: @Serenatafest10

Search for the Serenata Festival on Facebook and join our Group and Fan pages [END].

*About Serenata*

The first event of its kind, Serenata, brings together; classical music, the promotion of new artists, a festival experience and boutique and traditional camping in an outstanding location on the Isle of Purbeck. Serenata gives you the opportunity to enjoy three days of classical music, with performances from some of the world's leading artists' and the very best up and coming talent, who will participate in a three day competition to discover the new rising stars in the classical world. With a festival site overlooking the breathtakingly beautiful Dorset coast, the festival offers three days of classical music discovery for everyone; from the most fervent fan to those who don't know their Bach from their Brahms!

*About The Classical Festival Company*

The Classical Festival Company was set up in 2009 by founder and Managing Director Lesley Malpas with a vision to create Britain's first classical festival. With a career in coaching and developing talent, Lesley wanted to create and event that would bring together all the drama, theatre and beauty of a classical concert, surrounded by a full-blown festival experience and to put at it's very heart a serious platform for young and emerging classical talent in Britain today. Malpas is now joined by the best in the business and hopes to expand the company over the coming years.

*About Cre8ive Wisdom* (www.cre8ivewisdom.com)

Cre8ive Wisdom is a Dorset-based, strategic marketing & creative agency supporting local, national & international clients with all aspects of marketing:- Words, Images, Strategy, Design, Online & Media. Cre8ive Wisdom seeks to understand and sanity-check client requirements before applying proven, measurable marketing expertise to help achieve the client goals. Once the strategy is formed Cre8ive Wisdom then develops marketing collateral & tactics.

Cre8ive Wisdom has been handling high-profile social media campaigns for many years, including a 3 year campaign for LindzMag, the Lindsay Lohan fanzine and current campaigns for Fortune 500 Company Leggett & Platt and a number of quality Dorset-based businesses.

If you have an event, product or service that you would like to bring to the attention of millions of high-targeted potential customers, please call us on 01202 585508 for a no obligation chat.

*CONTACT INFO*
For more information, imagery or to discuss coverage options, please contact Steph Brown on 0845 094 9948 or 01202 585508. Alternatively, email [email protected]


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Fluke Duped, full text in just one window is more than enough.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This copy, including, '...the Beautiful Katherine Jenkins,' and the overall pitch make me want to vomit. You may as well be selling tennis shoes. This sort of PR, often produced by people in that industry with a sports background (go figure) has now infected the marketing of classical music as well.

I guess you can tell I think it anathema to all genres of music, and I find it bordering on the egregious.

EDIT ADD P.s. ~ Dear Bubba, NOTHING "BUILDS TO A CRESCENDO" -- except in ****-poorly written novels.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

PetrB said:


> EDIT ADD P.s. ~ Dear Bubba, NOTHING "BUILDS TO A CRESCENDO" -- except in ****-poorly written novels.


You obviously haven't been summoned by a cat to his empty food bowl. Those pathetic sounds rapidly build to a crescendo.


----------

